# Paper type



## whitehart (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi. First time on here. I'm using an Acer chrome book connected to hp envy 5530 printer. Printer doesn't show paper type nor does menu on chrome book. How do I select different papers?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Selecting paper type is part of the Print dialog or print properties when you are actually trying to print something.


----------



## whitehart (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks Jim. I've just gone from pure laptop to an Acer Chromebook which obviously uses chrome o/s. With windows, when using print, I had the option of different paper types. Not so with the chrome book. No options for different paper. Maybe I'm missing something obvious. I appreciate you taking the time to help me. Joe.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I've not used a Chromebook. I would assume the option is still there, just likely not as obvious. It could be something defined in a setup menu somewhere and not a prompt for each print.

In any case, unless you happen to be using the printer in such a way that you actually have different paper in each tray or something, it's kinda irrelevant.


----------



## whitehart (Jul 28, 2020)

No. It's not irrelevant. I would use plain paper for, example, printing emails, and photo paper for printing photos.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

My point was that you typically need to change the paper type in the printer. ie: remove the generic paper and add printer paper. So you don't necessarily need to select the "paper type". What could matter would be the print quality settings. A test print of two would be an easy test to see if it matters. 

I've not used Chrome OS so I can't assist further. But as I noted, if you don't get the option as a popup when you attempt to print, the option is likely set somewhere in the config or printer properties as a default. Or possibly even by the app being used.


----------

